

The most versatile and open source Markdown editor with live preview - jpsirois
http://siro.is/md

======
bowerbird
"most versatile...", i mutter to myself...

"when will these kids learn to avoid the superlative?"

"oh shit, how did this kid get inside my head?"

"oh, i see: this ain't a kid; it's a canadian."

"hey, what's this strapdown thing?"

"oh shit, another kid inside my head. oh dear."

"oh, i see: also not a kid; a twitter engineer."

"well, ok, that makes sense too."

"gonna have to look up these two on twitter..."

-bowerbird

